# Offshore -- Matagorda or Freeport on Friday



## Mike45 (Nov 19, 2008)

Seeing 2 ft @ 7 second waves on Friday, thinking of pulling the boat down to Matagorda for an all day offshore trip on Friday. I'd be leaving from Houston (near Reliant Stadium). Would be leaving very early morning on Friday and coming home late in the afternoon/evening. All my normal fishing buddies are working so I've got room for 1 or 2 guys who may be willing to split gas and bait. Boat gets 2-4 mpg so it's fairly easy on the wallet. 

Boat is a 2014 24 ft. Blue Wave (single 300 yammie) with all the safety gear (including epirb, radar, VHF, and sat phone). I've been out about 60 miles before in this boat and if it's calm with little potential for bad weather I'd likely be looking to do something around 50 miles out on this trip. If it's calmish, we can make that run pretty quick! I've been offshore a number of times in this boat and have basic gear and am still in the learning phase. Nonetheless, I'm sure we will catch a few fish. I'm targeting whatever bites.

If can't get a few folks interested in Matagorda, may hit up the state waters out of Freeport for a half-day trip. Let me know if interested in this as well. 

If interested, shoot me a PM with your phone number and I'll call you back pretty quickly.


----------

